# I need music



## Kittaty (Dec 16, 2014)

I have been listening to the same pegboard nerds songs since June. I think it's time to update my youtube playlists and pandora radio stations. What are you listening to?

I like electronic music the most.
I listen to almost anything.
Anything... but usually not rap, hip hop, blues, or jazz.
(I still like a couple songs in those genres) 
Want to listen to Pegboard Nerds with me? Yass
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMokMQ8Bu7Y


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 16, 2014)

I guess you don't want Gershwin?


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 16, 2014)

Classical? They say it stimulates the brain.


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 16, 2014)

Check the entertainment discussion people usually put classics, popular and good taste songs there.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittaty said:


> Anything... but usually not rap, hip hop, *blues, or jazz*.


Well shit, there goes my suggestions I'm rooting for atm.

You might find some inspiration from here https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/91287-What-Are-You-Listening-To


----------



## Kerocola (Dec 16, 2014)

I like to use Spotify and click on random bands/find random playlists to find new things. I've found a lot of things that way!


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 16, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I guess you don't want Gershwin?



At first I was liek zzzzz..... but then I was liek O.O! That is some serious interpretive dance stuff right there  haha



ZettaBit said:


> Classical? They say it stimulates the brain.



I don't mind classical  I should have said "I would like to wiggle my butt" haha



Hachiro said:


> Check the entertainment discussion people usually put classics, popular and good taste songs there.



Good idea! Thank you! *-*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well shit, there goes my suggestions I'm rooting for atm.
> 
> You might find some inspiration from here https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/91287-What-Are-You-Listening-To



Awww  I'm sorry. I really do like a huge variety of music. Mostly it depends on the content. I really like music that makes me move  Thanks for the link!



Kerocola said:


> I like to use Spotify and click on random bands/find random playlists to find new things. I've found a lot of things that way!



I've never tried that before  thank you! I usually use pandora... and just put in the name of a song I like. Get's old after a while.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 16, 2014)

just a fair warning, please try to make sure you try to avoid double/quintuple posting and if you get multiple responses please try to edit them into one post


also you may like the youtube channel monstercat media if you aren't already into it, quite a good amount of electronic music


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 16, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> just a fair warning, please try to make sure you try to avoid double/quintuple posting and if you get multiple responses please try to edit them into one post
> 
> 
> also you may like the youtube channel monstercat media if you aren't already into it, quite a good amount of electronic music



Teach meeee!!! I am a super noob and do not know proper posting etiquette :3 (The link I posted of the pegboard nerds song is from monstercat )


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittaty said:


> Teach meeee!!! I am a super noob and do not know proper posting etiquette :3 (The link I posted of the pegboard nerds song is from monstercat )


Read the forum rules for posting etiquette.
If you want to multiquote, press the symbol to the right of the "reply with quote" button.


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 16, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Read the forum rules for posting etiquette.
> If you want to multiquote, press the symbol to the right of the "reply with quote" button.



I'll just keep on learnin! Thanks


----------



## Winter (Dec 16, 2014)

How about Dol Ammad?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrELNCKLjUM

Or Amogh Symphony?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJre0T-sCtM


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 17, 2014)

Winter said:


> How about Dol Ammad?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrELNCKLjUM
> 
> Or Amogh Symphony?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJre0T-sCtM



Both really unique sounding! Makes me want to listen to it in the dark haha. Good stuff :3


----------



## Taralack (Dec 17, 2014)

Merged your posts. SC already told you how to multiquote but if you still have questions feel free to ask.

I also highly recommend Spotify for random listening. I have a subscription so I can play stuff from it on my phone, but a free account should do fine if you're just listening from your browser. Soundcloud is also really great for electronica and trance, I mostly use it to listen to Above&Beyond but plenty of other electronic artists post their music there too.


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 17, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Merged your posts. SC already told you how to multiquote but if you still have questions feel free to ask.
> 
> I also highly recommend Spotify for random listening. I have a subscription so I can play stuff from it on my phone, but a free account should do fine if you're just listening from your browser. Soundcloud is also really great for electronica and trance, I mostly use it to listen to Above&Beyond but plenty of other electronic artists post their music there too.



^-^ Thank youu! I really should make a spotify account. Mission listen to Above&Beyond.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 17, 2014)

Check out a band called Hypothermia.  Mainly their Veins album.
Very cold, dark, and medatitive- so it may not be the average music person's cup of tea.
Ah, and my avatar is the vocalist!  Which is just a placeholder until I get my fursonas worked out and have someone draw him out for me. C:


----------



## Fernin (Dec 17, 2014)

On the electronica front, here, have some Dance With The Dead.

https://dancewiththedead.bandcamp.com/album/send-the-signal

Night Drive in particular is great.


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 17, 2014)

I hope I've got the "reply to multiple" thing figured out now! Thanks for the jams friends :3 this is so much fun.


----------

